# My Future or Hurtling Towards Enslavement



## rationale (Sep 1, 2011)

So, dramatic title aside, I do really need some advice, which isn't exactly travel-related, but I figured this might be a decent place to ask. Because I was burnt-out from high school and sick of the insanity of the educational system, I took a year off from school. I am now supposed to start college in four days. I am not looking forward to it by any vast stretch of the imagination. I have semi-mild social anxiety, and hate the arbitrariness, confining nature/tedium/rigid structuring of time, hierarchical aspect, and etc of the educational system. Now, I realize that it may be a beneficial experience in some respects, but I feel viscerally/intuitively as well as rationally that it is not for me, that it will restrict me, not fulfill me. So I am looking for alternatives. Traveling for extended periods is not really an option for me, and working a minimum wage job isn't an option either, unless the minimum wage job is fulfilling/ genuinely enjoyable (in other words, I'd probably rather go to college than work at McDonalds, even though both options don't at all appeal to me). I don't need to have my life mapped out, but I also don't want to risk being stuck due to financial desperation/lack of options. So I would appreciate any suggestions in terms of what to do with my life, at least in the short-term, instead of pursuing college. I may wait, try college, and then if I dislike or hate it (which I think is rather likely), pursue something else - what that something is is very much up in the air, as I can't think of ANY good options, so I need advice. I don't want to be too far from the Denver, Colorado area. Temporary travel is an option, but I'm not sure its a sustainable life choice for me personally, at least not at this point in my life. I'm looking for something that will fulfill me and provide me with enough money to get by without undue suffering, at the minimum.

Please let me know if you have any thoughts. I realize this isn't a "life advice" website, but I figured you folks would have some creative ideas. Much appreciated.


----------



## Menyun (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds to me that you just need to get out man... Find out what makes you tick. Go as far as your willing to go meet new people and experience life... Thats where you find out what you like and dislike. Personally I wouldn't go to college until you have some idea of what you want to do. Thats just me though you can always take general classes if you just wanna see what college is like but the way I look at it is wether college is enjoyable or not I'm not gonna go until I have a reason to go. aka find a professional field I like. Which for me is likely to never happne but thats just me.

Id suggest trying different jobs. you dont have to work somewhere for forever... just start applying everywhere you think you might like, work for a few months if its not your cup of tea move on. If you dont wanna work, pack a bag and travel theirs always ways to make money and if your hoofin it your cost of living is food and price of a good sleeping bag and tarp.

Just quit lookin at things in a this is what I'm supposed to do mindset and just do what makes you happy.... Everything will come together for you in the end and dont be afraid to get dirty. Good luck !!


----------



## finn (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the main problem is how risk averse you are, and how it puts a serious crimp on your life. I'm not telling you to go out and risk your life, just get out there and meet people and try new activities- maybe you'll make a fool out of yourself and people will laugh at you or maybe catch a splinter in your finger or that you're afraid of large bodies of water- doesn't matter as long as it helps you figure out what the hell you want from life. Now if it's more a crippling anxiety problem, you should seek treatment for that.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 2, 2011)

The more experiences you have,the broader your point of view and knowledge will become.Don't limit yourself.Experience everything.


----------



## rationale (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Any more suggestions? Specifics perhaps? College is going ok so far, but I am having difficulties.


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 6, 2011)

rationale said:


> I'm looking for something that will fulfill me and provide me with enough money to get by without undue suffering, at the minimum.


 
Work a minimum wage job. Find a collective-living space (communes of some sort?). Start slangin rock. Idk man, suffering & hardship is just an aspect of life, people suffer through things to get what they need to get or want to get - whether it be some kid waiting in the rain for 2 days with nowhere to go until a train rolls through or someone waking up day to day being treated like shit at their job to put food on their kids plate.

"All the pain in the world means nothing if, at the end of the journey, you finally have what you want"


----------



## The Cack (Nov 13, 2011)

College is a joke. Hell, even the jobs I've gotten where I lied about college never cared to see if I had even graduated. I could have been a technical writer for a cell phone company because I bullshitted

Go to a technical school and learn a trade. At least you'll get employed and can take that skill anywhere if you wanna get off the road.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 13, 2011)

set yourself a date to kill yoursel like me and not care...then when the date shows up..push it back..u never have to worry about the future because u r perpitually without one


----------



## Earth (Nov 13, 2011)

All jobs suck, the trick is finding one which sucks less - or - if you are really lucky - lets you do on the outside what you really want to do....
Unfortunately, if you want to get ahead the straight way - corporate America - whaever - the Masters Degree today is what an AOS or AAS degree was 25 years ago. Times have changed, and not for the better. Don't waste your time going to collage unless they can pretty much prove that you can be placed in the workforce.

Now me??
I always wanted to be (when I was a child) the owner of a recording studio, an oceanographer, doing something with aviation, maritime, etc....
That would have been in the mid to late 70's....

Today, I work in a factory no more than 40 hours a week BUT this allows me to kayak all year round in every kind of water imaginable (location, location, location), do wildlife rescue/transport (and some day rehab) work, go snorkling, and build a killer analog tape recording studio, among other things...

Find out what you want out of life.
Todays young folks (those 35 and under) for some reason still don't know what that might be, while my generation pretty much knew by age 17, 18 what their paths would be like - and for the most part - mines gone more or less as planned...

Do I like my job?
Sometimes, but I like that it allows me to live EXACTLY the way I want to live.
I have my own place, and can do whatever I want.
If I want to crank up Killing Joke at 3.00am, no problem...
If I want to sit out side, have a small fire going and just relax with me dogo,
nobodies gonna stop me.

Believe me, there's more than one way to squat the planet!!
It all boils down to what you want and what you're willing to do to get there...

Someone on another thread mentioned they want to live entirely stress free.

That ain't what lifes about, that's just being a kid and not taking any responsibilies on.

Ain't no such thing as a free ride, trust me....
Once something becomes important enough, you'll make it happen.
Good Luck.............


----------



## Dishka8643 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Cack said:


> College is a joke. Hell, even the jobs I've gotten where I lied about college never cared to see if I had even graduated. I could have been a technical writer for a cell phone company because I bullshitted
> 
> Go to a technical school and learn a trade. At least you'll get employed and can take that skill anywhere if you wanna get off the road.



^^ That's some wisdom right there. Learn a sought-after trade that you enjoy doing, and you can take that anywhere in the world.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 13, 2011)

I only read the first 3 sentences but I know where you're coming from. I have social anxiety too and I'm also in college. You'll get used to people, just don't force yourself into something uncomfortable. Just let yourself open up slowly. I lost my social anxiety when I became homeless and started traveling. You'll get better. Don't worry.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 13, 2011)

The Cack said:


> College is a joke. Hell, even the jobs I've gotten where I lied about college never cared to see if I had even graduated. I could have been a technical writer for a cell phone company because I bullshitted
> 
> Go to a technical school and learn a trade. At least you'll get employed and can take that skill anywhere if you wanna get off the road.


I'm going to college for Culinary. It will always be there and always be in high demand.


----------

